# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Getting Lost At School

## Adepticus

I&#39;m just curious.  One of my most frequent dreams was getting lost at school or being very late for a class.  I  had them all through high school and college (I&#39;m a recent grad).  In reality I always worried about getting lost or being late on the first week of a new semester when classes/classrooms changed.  A lot of times in my dreams, if I tried to back track, everything would be completely different so I could never go the right way.  This is probably the easiest dream I can relate to anything in reality.

----------


## Burns

I still have these types of dreams. I&#39;m always back in my old high school and,
a) I can&#39;t remember my locker combination
b) I can&#39;t remember what class I have next
c) I&#39;m late to class
d) I bring the wrong books to class

It&#39;s been almost 10 years since I&#39;ve set foot in that school and I&#39;m still having these dreams. I never had them about my college courses - only high school. Weird.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

I also have had many of these dreams.

I have the a, b, and c on Burn&#39;s list with a couple of different ones added: 

1. It is the end of the semester and I realize that I have never gone to class or done any homework and am definitely not ready for the final.

2. (Since I was in Marching Band) I am about to go out and do a field show and I don&#39;t know the music or show. In fact, I don&#39;t even remember how to play the saxophone or trumpet.

3. Being an adult I now have the dream that I am the _teacher_ and am supposed to be teaching a class and have no idea what it is that I am supposed to be teaching or where or when the class is.

Funny thing is I was talking to my mom about this not long ago, and she _still_ has these dreams, and it has been a long time since she has been in school. This means that we will probably have these dreams til we die.  ::?:

----------


## Rav1

I also dream a lot about school time. The primary school mostly. It&#39;s probably the time when our mentality and the vision of world is the most vulnerable to outter attacks. We snapped everything those days like little sharks. There was a lot of fun in that period, but even if I could, I wouldn&#39;t come back to it. Too infantile and unmatured.

----------

